# Was sind Compiler?



## Inoxx_QM (12. März 2001)

Hallo,

hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Themengebiet??? 
Was sind diese Compiler eigentlich? 
Sind das nicht Programme, mit denen man PRogramme als *exe speichern kann, oder wie?
CU


----------



## t0mcat (12. März 2001)

Hi!

1. Das Themengebiet ist eher falsch gewählt. 

2. Du hast weitgehend Recht. Compiler sind Übersetzer, die aus für Programmierer verständlichen Quelltexten ausführbaren Code in Form von Programmen, Bibliotheken etc. erstellen, die wiederum für den Prozessor verständlich sind. Heutzutage sind Compiler oftmals Bestandteil einer Programmierumgebung wie z.B. Borlands Delphi/Kylix.

3. Das Thema ist schier unerschöpflich.

CU, t0mcat


----------



## Inoxx_QM (12. März 2001)

*Dann lag ich ja nichtmal so falsch...*

Ahh, danke!
Wenn ich also jetzt z.B. ein Flash gemacht habe, ein kleines PRogramm (Basic), dann kann ich mit Hilfe ines Compilers ddie Datei als *.exe compilieren, richtig?
Und wo bekommt solche Compiler her?
CU


----------



## one82 (13. März 2001)

compiler sind programme die den quellcode lesen und ihn auf syntaxfehler untersuchen, anschließend übesetzen sie das programm in eine maschinenlesbareform [(1001010101usw)dualcode]


----------



## Inoxx_QM (13. März 2001)

*Ahhh...thx!*

Vielen dank!


----------

